# Referenzfahrten



## Lubro (22 September 2008)

Nachdem ich meinen Umrichter jetzt in Betrieb habe, stellt sich mir eine neue Frage.
Der Motor muss ja am Anfang referenziert werden. Aber bei einem Spannungsausfall, also einem Wiedereinschalten der Maschine verlier ich dieses Referenzbit im Umrichter und ich mag zudem die Rückmeldung "Referenz erreicht" nicht hardwaremäßig am Umrichter anschließen müssen.
Ideen?
SEW-Umrichter mit erweiterer Buspositionierung und Simatic


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 September 2008)

Lubro schrieb:


> Nachdem ich meinen Umrichter jetzt in Betrieb habe, stellt sich mir eine neue Frage.
> Der Motor muss ja am Anfang referenziert werden. Aber bei einem Spannungsausfall, also einem Wiedereinschalten der Maschine verlier ich dieses Referenzbit im Umrichter und ich mag zudem die Rückmeldung "Referenz erreicht" nicht hardwaremäßig am Umrichter anschließen müssen.
> Ideen?
> SEW-Umrichter mit erweiterer Buspositionierung und Simatic


 

Jau.... Bau einen Hiperfacegeber an deinen Servo. Den musst du nur einmal bei der IB referenzieren.


----------



## maweri (22 September 2008)

Die Rückmeldung 'Referenz ok' (oder wie immer die auch korrekt heißen mag) kannst Du Dir auch Signal auf den Bus legen.


----------



## maweri (22 September 2008)

Habe gerade noch mal nachgesehen. Die Info steckt im Statutswort und heißt richtig 'IPOS-Referenz'


```
STEUERWORT:        DB3.DBW12     STATUSWORT:         DB3.DBW0
Start:             DB3.DBX12.0   Status-Code Bit 1:  DB3.DBX0.0
Tippen +:          DB3.DBX12.1   Status-Code Bit 2:  DB3.DBX0.1
Tippen -:          DB3.DBX12.2   Status-Code Bit 3:  DB3.DBX0.2
Mode-Wahl 2^0:     DB3.DBX12.3   Status-Code Bit 4:  DB3.DBX0.3
Mode-Wahl 2^1:     DB3.DBX12.4   Status-Code Bit 5:  DB3.DBX0.4
Mode-Wahl 2^2:     DB3.DBX12.5   Status-Code Bit 6:  DB3.DBX0.5
Rampenumschaltung: DB3.DBX12.6   Status-Code Bit 7:  DB3.DBX0.6
reserviert:        DB3.DBX12.7   Status-Code Bit 8:  DB3.DBX0.7
Reglersperre:      DB3.DBX13.0   Motor dreht:        DB3.DBX1.0
Schnellstop:       DB3.DBX13.1   betriebsbereit:     DB3.DBX1.1
Halt:              DB3.DBX13.2   [COLOR=red]IPOS-Referenz:      DB3.DBX1.2[/COLOR]
Halteregelung:     DB3.DBX13.3   Ziel-Pos erreicht:  DB3.DBX1.3
Rampenumschaltung: DB3.DBX13.4   Bremse offen:       DB3.DBX1.4
Parametersatz:     DB3.DBX13.5   Störung/Warnung:    DB3.DBX1.5
Fehler-Reset:      DB3.DBX13.6   Endschalter rechts: DB3.DBX1.6
reserviert:        DB3.DBX13.7   Endschalter links:  DB3.DBX1.7
```


----------



## Lubro (22 September 2008)

Wie kommst du an diesen DB? Ich hab diesen FC140 verwendet und der erzeugt oder verlangt keinen DB.
Das Signal "Referenz ok" kann ich nicht auf den Baustein selbst geben, ich muss es an den Umrichter geben. Der Baustein meldet bei erfolgreicher Referenzfahrt das Signal "referenced". Nach Abschalten der Spannung hat das allerdings verloren.
Später sollen Absolutwertgeber montiert werden, allerdings nicht an allen Achsen. Was ist dieses "Hyper"-Ding?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 September 2008)

Lubro schrieb:


> Später sollen Absolutwertgeber montiert werden, allerdings nicht an allen Achsen. Was ist dieses "Hyper"-Ding?


 

Ein Absolutwertgeber... halt ein Guter .... heisst bei SEW unter anderem auch AS1H. und sorry    .....schreibt man so : Hiperface


----------



## Lubro (22 September 2008)

Ich konnte die vorigen Kommentare bei meiner Antwort nicht mehr sehen, daher der Schreibfehler *g*.
Die Geber werden wir eh noch brauchen, also merk ich mir das mal vor.
Allerdings fehlt mir immer noch der Lösungshinweis, wie ich dieses Signal zum Umrichter bekomme ohne dass ich etwas verdrahten muss.


----------



## maweri (22 September 2008)

Lubro schrieb:


> Wie kommst du an diesen DB? Ich hab diesen FC140 verwendet und der erzeugt oder verlangt keinen DB.
> ...


 
Den DB habe ich mir selbst geschrieben. Das kommt daher, daß ich mir alle Ein-/Ausgänge von Profibus-Slaves in DBs schreibe. Ist halt 'ne Angewohnheit von mir. Den FC140 kenne ich jetzt nicht, habe mir die Ansteuerung selbst geschrieben. Aber nixdestotrotz kannst man das Statuswort über den Bus auslesen. Im ersten Byte steht der Umrichterstatus und das 2. Byte enthält nützliche Informationen, wie z.B. ob der Antrieb referenziert ist.
Evtl. ist die Zusammensetzung des 2. Byte abhängig von der gewählten Funktionsweise. Ich hatte die Modulo-Positionierung (Drehtisch) genutzt.



Lubro schrieb:


> ...Das Signal "Referenz ok" kann ich nicht auf den Baustein selbst geben, ich muss es an den Umrichter geben. Der Baustein meldet bei erfolgreicher Referenzfahrt das Signal "referenced". Nach Abschalten der Spannung hat das allerdings verloren...


 
Woher weiß den der FC140, daß der Antrieb referenziert ist? Gibst Du das Statuswort drauf oder 'errechnet' er sich das intern?


----------



## Lubro (22 September 2008)

Ich rufe den FC140 im OB auf und er verlangt dann die Adresse vom Umrichter. Ich kann ihm Drehzahl und Geschw. füttern. Rausbekomme ich dann die IST-Parameter. Zusätzlich gibt es das Ausgangssignal "referenced". Diese Bestätigung bekommt er, wenn ich am Umrichter ein Referenzsignal simuliere.
Nach einem Stromausfall kann ich das gleiche nochmal machen, liegt ja aber nicht in meinem Sinne.
Die Idee mit dem DB ist sehr gut. Aber wie steuerst du ihn an, bzw rufst die Werte ab.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 September 2008)

Ich habe die Vermutung das ihr aneinander vorbeiredet /schreibt.

Der Servo braucht das Referenzsignal um seine Buspositionierung zu fahren. Das Signal Referenziert wird über das Statuswort an die SPS übertragen. Ohne dieses Signal kann die Buspositionierung nicht gestartet werden. 
Der Referenzschalter wird Hardwaremässig auf die Klemmleise des Reglers verdrahtet. 

Ohne Referenz kann der Servo nicht positionieren da er nicht weiß wo er steht. Wen du das Signal über sie SPS gibts ohne einen defenierten Punkt zu haben kann es passieren das du deinen Antrieb zerstörst. Je nach Anwendung


----------



## maweri (22 September 2008)

Ich hole mir die Daten mit der SFC14 vom Umrichter ab und schreibe die 6 PDs in den DB3 (DBW0 - DBW10). (s.Bilder)
Mit diesen Infos steuer ich im FC11 den Umrichter an. Ich gebe ihm je nach Anwendung (Automatik, Referenzfahrt, Tippbetrieb) die nötigen Parameter (DBW12 -DBW22) vor.
Mit der SFC15 schicke ich die Daten zum Umrichter. Fertig!

Die Vom Umrichter erhaltenen Werte kann ich so auch problemlos im gesamten Programm nutzen z.B. Fehlermeldungen, Roboteransteuerung usw.

P.S.
Da fällt mir gerade ein, daß wir damals ein sogenannte Technologie-Applikation genutzt.


----------



## Lubro (22 September 2008)

Du hast dir im Prinzip einen eigenen FC140 geschrieben, der Baustein der SEW macht genau das gleiche.
Damit werd ichs heut abend mal versuchen. Danke.


----------



## Maeggy (18 Oktober 2008)

Lubro schrieb:


> Wie kommst du an diesen DB? Ich hab diesen FC140 verwendet und der erzeugt oder verlangt keinen DB.
> Das Signal "Referenz ok" kann ich nicht auf den Baustein selbst geben, ich muss es an den Umrichter geben. Der Baustein meldet bei erfolgreicher Referenzfahrt das Signal "referenced". Nach Abschalten der Spannung hat das allerdings verloren.
> Später sollen Absolutwertgeber montiert werden, allerdings nicht an allen Achsen. Was ist dieses "Hyper"-Ding?


 
Nochmals zum Verständnis. Das Signal "referenziert" wird vom Umrichter gebildet und an die Steuerung gegeben, nicht umgekehrt. 
Bei der Kommunikation mit einer Siemens SPS wird von SEW bei Einsatz einer DFP21B Karte die Verwendung von SFC14 und SFC15 vorgeschlagen. In der Systembeschreibung ist dann auch die Belegung des Kommunikations DB beschrieben. So wie's "maweri" beschreibt. 
Auf der Hompage von SEW hab ich bisher keinen Hinweis auf einen FB140 finden können. Denke aber das Prinzip wird sich nicht geändert haben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Oktober 2008)

Es besteht auch das IPOS Programm selber zu schreiben. Dann besteht die Möglichkeit im Umrichter das Bit für Referenz weg zu rationalisieren.
Aber das ist ein harter weg.

gruss Helmut


----------



## nico (19 Oktober 2008)

Der Umrichter muss nach Spannungswiederkehr eine Referenzfahrt machen gemäß des Referenzfahrttypes, der in den Parametern eingestellt ist. Da du ja die erweiterte Buspositionierung benutzt ist dir ja schon vorgegeben, dass Endschalter und Referenznocken direkt auf den Umrichter verdrahtet werden müssen. Nach Beendigung der Referenzfahrt meldet der Umrichter über das Statuswort, dass er referenziert ist. Um zu vermeiden, dass dieses Referenzbit gelöscht wird bei Spannungsausfall beschaltet man den Umrichter mit einer 24V Stützspannung für die Elektronik. 

Beispielprogramme für die erweiterte Buspositionierung mit Simatic S7 kann man auf der SEW Homepage runterladen.


----------

